# mobitechplus mw1350 driver



## kafurie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmmm;10588279*
> Hi all,
> 
> I can't find the driver of my wwebcam mobitechplus mw1350. I googled for it but can't find any thing else then a wrong one in this link : http://gabrielgrg.blogspot.com/2008/09/drivers-para-webcam-mobitechplus-mw1350.html
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help.











That Driver works.
Just, unplug the webcam.
Install the driver.
Restart the pc.
and plug the webcam again


----------

